# Sex without foreplay



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled (Jan 5, 2010)

Sex without foreplay is so boring. It's not really that satisfying. Is it this way for others too?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Mr.PotentialFulfilled said:


> Sex without foreplay is so boring. It's not really that satisfying. Is it this way for others too?


Sex without foreplay? It would be like eating a raw chicken - possible, perhaps, but not something I would be enthusiastic about.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, it's very empty. When she isn't in the mood, but feels like she should just give in, I consider it pity sex, and it's a turn off to me. I've done it a few times, but It isn't much better than taking care of things myself.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

Unless its a quickie I would never want sex without foreplay. To me that would be awful.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

'just say no' to highly paradoxical behavior. 

Generally speaking sex without foreplay is a variation of 'hurry up and finish'. 

Imagine I tell my wife I am going to make her favorite dinner. We sit down to eat and I eat super fast and silently and then radiate impatience at her through body language. 

I don't know what your wives are like but mine would react very badly to that and inflict some damage on me for doing it.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Sometimes I would like a lot of foreplay and sometimes a quickie is fine as well. It all depends on the mood, amount of time, are you sleepy, etc. But overall, some foreplay I do like. When my wife licks the back of my neck, cuddled up to me, drives me wild and hard in seconds but she doesn't like it when I lick her neck passionately. Or her soft feet, same thing. Or her soft hands, same again.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't think I've ever had sex without foreplay.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

MrsOldNews said:


> Unless its a quickie I would never want sex without foreplay. To me that would be awful.


:iagree:


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

Sex without foreplay is like playing baseball _without_ a ball. No fun at all for me.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

MEM11363 said:


> 'j
> 
> Generally speaking sex without foreplay is a variation of 'hurry up and finish'.
> 
> it.


I have heard that multiple times. Wife likes to have sex, but she doesn't like it to last too long. 
I have also heard the "we can do it, but it needs to be quick" That basically means, no foreplay. I would be fine with no foreplay if it were in situations outside of the bed, say in a place where there is risk at getting caught and there isn't time for foreplay. But in bed (which is where sex almost always happens) come on.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Not for us last night. I have a cold so there was no kissing and very little touching. We used one of our favorite positions: she lies on her back on the edge of the bed on a liberator wedge with her legs on my shoulders. She uses a vibrator on her clit. We both had amazing orgasms...mine shortly after hers. So sex without foreplay is not always boring. It also helped that it had been a week! Sometimes you are so hot and horny you just go for it!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Depends on who you ask. 

I'm not a big fan, but the wife is. She enjoys sex, and it's not about "hurry up and get it over with". She just doesn't care for foreplay. Or at least her definition of foreplay is very different from most. 

So some folks like it that way.


----------



## goodwife4 (Jan 7, 2013)

where are these guys ?

my hubby would have liked to just do the sex bit... or so it appeared to me anyway. i was always a very wet person who only took a very shgort time to be ready and he loved that, hardly any foreplay, i used to complain that just because i am wet doesnt mean i am ready ??

i would have liked more foreplay, i told him this many many times, but he just wanted sex ??


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

goodwife4 said:


> where are these guys ?
> 
> my hubby would have liked to just do the sex bit... or so it appeared to me anyway. i was always a very wet person who only took a very shgort time to be ready and he loved that, hardly any foreplay, i used to complain that just because i am wet doesnt mean i am ready ??
> 
> i would have liked more foreplay, i told him this many many times, but he just wanted sex ??


You might as well have told him you wanted him to build a rocket ship. Foreplay is such an ambiguous word and means something different to people. I think specific things actions are required when asking for foreplay.


----------



## goodwife4 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thundarr said:


> You might as well have told him you wanted him to build a rocket ship. Foreplay is such an ambiguous word and means something different to people. I think specific things actions are required when asking for foreplay.


i explained in detail to him what i wanted, it made no difference:sleeping::sleeping::scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

...


----------



## goodwife4 (Jan 7, 2013)

obviuosly your wife/ partner had an affair and this is why you are so mean to women.....??

or am i wrong and you're happily married for 15 years ?!

i doubt it !!!

most men would be happy to get a BJ at all !!!!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Depends... if it's car sex or 'somewhere naughty sex' or simply a quickie then IMO it's not always necessary... I can get wet enough just from the 'knowing what coming' (pun intended).

Other times I could roll around playing with him for hours... Totally depends.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

goodwife4 said:


> obviuosly your wife/ partner had an affair and this is why you are so mean to women.....??
> 
> or am i wrong and you're happily married for 15 years ?!
> 
> ...


You served up the opportunity for criticism too easily and I couldn't resist. I'm actually very nice to women. But I've learned in my 20 year marriage not to bother doing things my wife hates. So your comments on bjs in the other thread were too obviously related to your lack of fire play to not point out.


----------



## goodwife4 (Jan 7, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> You served up the opportunity for criticism too easily and I couldn't resist. I'm actually very nice to women. But I've learned in my 20 year marriage not to bother doing things my wife hates. So your comments on bjs in the other thread were too obviously related to your lack of fire play to not point out.



i loved having fun with my hubby and making sure he was aroused, sexy clothing and tried lots of new things, the thing was he just wanted sex, no BJ, no sexy clothing, no me flashing him with only a shirt on. nothing but him wanting to have V sex and then fall asleep immediately:sleeping::sleeping:

i did so many things to please him and really enjoyed sex and almost always had O ...not those fake ones most women have either ??!!

it was him not wanting to do anything for me, thank God i had a Vag O or otherwise he wuld have NEVER given me one ?!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> ...


You're a man of many words WOM!

I assume you deleted what you posted. FYI, if you click "edit" and then when the screen opens you hit "Delete" and your post disappears.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

We do this about 1 in 5 times or so. It's called a "quickie" and is fun. 

I don't see why people hate it so much, unless they only have sex one or two times a week and that means less fulfillment one of the few or only time they have sex that week.


----------



## goodwife4 (Jan 7, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> You're a man of many words WOM!


his post has gone ?

basically had a go at me because i didnt give my hubby good enough BJ ??

maybe thats why he had affair becase despite being a good wife in bed and having lots of fun and enjoying 2 to 3 times a week.....and everything else i did he felt the need to have sex with someone else 

rather than ask or tell me 

all my fault ?:scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> You're a man of many words WOM!
> 
> I assume you deleted what you posted. FYI, if you click "edit" and then when the screen opens you hit "Delete" and your post disappears.


I'm on my iPhone tapatalk so I can edit but not delete. I posted then decided it was a cheap shot and removed it. But she was apparently already responding.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Even though my earlier post said that sex without foreplay did not have to be boring, I must also say that I do prefer it. Spending hours at love play is my favorite thing to do. I even like it more than my wife. I am sure that it has something to do with the fact that my love languages are quality time and physical touch.

I really don't understand why some men don't like it. The longer my orgasm is delayed, the more intense it is. What could be better than that?


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Everyone is different. Very little foreplay with us, and it is twice a day most days right now. 

If she gives me a wet kiss it means stick it in me. Now.


----------



## goodwife4 (Jan 7, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I'm on my iPhone tapatalk so I can edit but not delete. I posted then decided it was a cheap shot and removed it. But she was apparently already responding.


sorry for my response, i do become very defensive when it comes to blaming myself. i did it for so long and now that i know and even my hubby says it wasnt my fault i do get very angry when i think about his affair.
so sorry i said you were mean to women and probably not married.

it has been such a struggle for me to come to terms with what happened and feel it isnt my fault 
:scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

No need to apologize at all. We're cool. Like I said, it was a cheap shot and I tried to undo it but my stupid phone is just limited that way.


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Mr.PotentialFulfilled said:


> Sex without foreplay is so boring. It's not really that satisfying. Is it this way for others too?


To me this is a physical impossibility. No foreplay to me = no erection = penis cannot go in. Foreplay is required. Getting undressed, kissing, groping etc. No foreplay = no duringplay and certainly no afterplay.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

john_lord_b3 said:


> To me this is a physical impossibility. No foreplay to me = no erection = penis cannot go in. Foreplay is required. Getting undressed, kissing, groping etc. No foreplay = no duringplay and certainly no afterplay.


The older I get the more I'm that way too. She tries but my wife is really bad at hand jobs. Many nights I simply can't get it up without oral.


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> The older I get the more I'm that way too.


Yeah, too bad as we are getting older, sexual potency is often amongst the first to receive an aging hit.

God created us that way, so that the producers of Viagra and Cialis can make profits..


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

No foreplay sex tends to go hand in hand with morning wood and not having time to do more and still get the kids on the bus.

It usually is followed up with several texts back and forth throughout the day about how we'll "do the job right" that night.


----------



## Goodwoman (Dec 11, 2009)

So, to the men oN here: if the husband NEVER does any sort of foreplay, what is that? There's never any kissing during or anything. I feel like I could be anybody! If I go down on hi,, that is all that happens. I think we have chemistry issues.


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Goodwoman said:


> So, to the men oN here: if the husband NEVER does any sort of foreplay, what is that? There's never any kissing during or anything. I feel like I could be anybody! If I go down on hi,, that is all that happens. I think we have chemistry issues.


The husband need to be told that wife is a human being with feelings, not just a hole in a tree with honey inside it.

The wife need to be aroused by sweet-talking, kissing, groping, and many other mutually enjoyable methods.

Every once in a while a Quickie is normal. But if everyday is a quickie, then it is not normal.

The husband need to be told that he is a modern civilized human, not a barbarian neanderthal savage, and thus should not act like one. If the wife respect him enough to have sex with him, at least he must respect her enough to make her feel like a person, not just a hole in a tree with honey inside it.

Please excuse my bizarre English, it is obviously not my 1st language.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

We have fore play all day. Sometimes it's nice later. I love our after play. Once in a blue moon we have fore play and after play.


----------



## LittleBird (Jan 12, 2013)

Normally I would agree with you. 90 percent of the time.

However, when I'm :sleeping::sleeping::sleeping: and I get woken up for sex, no, I don't want foreplay.

I want to go back to sleep. 

He has to deal with a slightly impatient attitude and I have to deal with no sleep, so I suppose that is a sort of compromise.

So if somebody isn't in the mood but agrees to have sex, I can sort of understand why they don't want it to drag on for three hours. I see it as a compromise. They want no sex, you want a whole sexual experience. Maybe it's a compromise that leaves nobody really that happy, but it's a compromise. 

BUT if this becomes a regular thing, it would start to really suck.

Robot sex...freaky.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

john_lord_b3 said:


> To me this is a physical impossibility. No foreplay to me = no erection = penis cannot go in. Foreplay is required. Getting undressed, kissing, groping etc. No foreplay = no duringplay and certainly no afterplay.


AGREED!!!
However, some men ARE walking hardons!

Just not us though, don't know whether it's a good or bad thing. Can be frustrating to HD women however, like my wife.


----------



## Monet19 (Jan 19, 2013)

Not as satisfying as it could be, that's for sure.

What do you do when you're giving foreplay, but you're other half never does? He never bothers...


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Been doing it that way for 10+ years now


----------



## Monet19 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thound: I think they take us for granted or are too lazy or both!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Monet19 said:


> Thound: I think they take us for granted or are too lazy or both!


I really think she just wants to hurry up and get it over with.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

Coffee Amore said:


> I don't think I've ever had sex without foreplay.



me either:scratchhead:


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> AGREED!!!
> However, some men ARE walking hardons!
> 
> Just not us though, don't know whether it's a good or bad thing. Can be frustrating to HD women however, like my wife.


Yes, I think I understand this.

I am not a doctor.. but this is how I perceive this: We have only one brain, the brain can do multi-tasking but it has limits too.

We have priorities being put in our brain and the way we juggle the priorities are based on our personality.

For example, when my friend Abou and me are sitting on our desks doing our job, suddenly a sexy woman enter our office room.

My friend Abou see sexy woman: wow, I want to bonk her (then approach the woman and try to get to know her well, and then after get her BB pin number, he goes back to our desk. Means: socializing is above work).

Me see sexy woman: ah, a pretty woman. Nice. (then go back to my researches and my drafts and does not care about the woman. Means: work is above socializing).

This does not means that Abou is a lecherous person nor it means that I am a ****, but it does means that Abou and I have different ways of putting priorities into things.

It is the same with sex. Some people, male and female, has the ability to just have sex without needing too much warming up. That is their admirable gift. 

People like me need warming up and cuddling up before bonking. That is the way we are. It is natural, it is all good.


----------



## Jim1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

Goodwoman said:


> So, to the men oN here: if the husband NEVER does any sort of foreplay, what is that? There's never any kissing during or anything. I feel like I could be anybody! If I go down on hi,, that is all that happens. I think we have chemistry issues.


I'm in the same boat only I'm a guy. It seems my wife would rather do anything than have sex. If we do have sex there certainly isn't going to be any foreplay. Oh what I'd do for a little foreplay.


----------



## Jim1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thound said:


> I really think she just wants to hurry up and get it over with.


Sorry to here this but it does make me feel better that I'm not the only poor sucker out there getting zero foreplay.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

I always thought "foreplay" was when you slip the head of your penis into her VJ.


----------



## Monet19 (Jan 19, 2013)

What's foreplay?


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I typically go in for lots of foreplay, but sometimes I just want to bend her over and plow. Variety being the spice of life and all that.


----------



## Monet19 (Jan 19, 2013)

I know! Maybe we purchase a book on foreplay and leave it on their bed side table....Hint Hint?

Truth is he used to make more effort when we first met. Now I'm just his wife...


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Foreplay is many times the best part of sex if done well. 

If my wife doesn't get enough foreplay, she isn't lubricated enough....and then NOBODY is happy or having fun. That seems like Basic Anatomy Lesson 101...are there men who really don't understand this about women?
:scratchhead:


----------



## LittleBird (Jan 12, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> Foreplay is many times the best part of sex if done well.
> 
> If my wife doesn't get enough foreplay, she isn't lubricated enough....and then NOBODY is happy or having fun. That seems like Basic Anatomy Lesson 101...are there men who really don't understand this about women?
> :scratchhead:


God bless you sir. Please send a copy of this to my fiancé, who thinks that grabbing my ass at 2 am and climbing on top of me is "foreplay."


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> Foreplay is many times the best part of sex if done well.
> 
> If my wife doesn't get enough foreplay, she isn't lubricated enough....and then NOBODY is happy or having fun. That seems like Basic Anatomy Lesson 101...are there men who really don't understand this about women?
> :scratchhead:


Like just about everything in life, it takes all kinds. My wife never got the foreplay memo. That's why a bottle of personal lubrication has never been absent from our bedside for over a quarter century.


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would like more foreplay, and pretty soon, one of these days, when I find my voicebox, I will ask for more of it. It's not that I don't get any, but when there is foreplay, I get wet. When there is none or very little, I don't get wet and I reach for the lube when my husband is hard and ready for sex. I decided no more of that. I'm not reaching for the lube anymore. Kissing doesn't do it for me although it's very nice. I need some more intimate touching. 

I ready a funny response here a few weeks ago re: this issue. A woman wrote, "If I'm dry, I don't say hi." HAH!

What's even worse than sex without foreplay, is if I'm a little wet, sex, he comes, I don't, we're done. But that's another topic.


----------



## LittleBird (Jan 12, 2013)

IsGirl3 said:


> I would like more foreplay, and pretty soon, one of these days, when I find my voicebox, I will ask for more of it. It's not that I don't get any, but when there is foreplay, I get wet. When there is none or very little, I don't get wet and I reach for the lube when my husband is hard and ready for sex. I decided no more of that. I'm not reaching for the lube anymore. Kissing doesn't do it for me although it's very nice. I need some more intimate touching.
> 
> I ready a funny response here a few weeks ago re: this issue. A woman wrote, "If I'm dry, I don't say hi." HAH!
> 
> What's even worse than sex without foreplay, is if I'm a little wet, sex, he comes, I don't, we're done. But that's another topic.


Are you perchance my long lost sister?

Story. Of. My. Life.

The second a stiff wind blows he's yanking at my pants like a twitching crack addict.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

LittleBird said:


> The second a stiff wind blows he's yanking at my pants like a twitching crack addict.


That is so funny! :rofl:

Over the years, I have also mastered the art of foreplay. I absolutely love it. My wife says I should write a book on the subject. I take that as a sincere compliment....but, what would my family think if I did? I grew up in a very religious household (lots of Catholic guilt)....so I continue to stay under the radar with my sex life, and my love of foreplay...


----------



## LittleBird (Jan 12, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> That is so funny! :rofl:
> 
> Over the years, I have also mastered the art of foreplay. I absolutely love it. My wife says I should write a book on the subject. I take that as a sincere compliment....but, what would my family think if I did? I grew up in a very religious household (lots of Catholic guilt)....so I continue to stay under the radar with my sex life, and my love of foreplay...


I am the Princess of Catholic guilt, my mother being the Queen. She used to time how long my little brother spent in the bathroom to make sure he wasn't freeing the beast. 

"It does NOT take that long to take a shower, Sebastian!"


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

LittleBird said:


> I am the Princess of Catholic guilt, my mother being the Queen. She used to time how long my little brother spent in the bathroom to make sure he wasn't freeing the beast.
> 
> "It does NOT take that long to take a shower, Sebastian!"


That is so true....my Mom said the same to us. There were 6 boys in our family so the hot water was used up very quickly...especially once we discovered our own "slippery hands pleasure" in the shower. No wonder my Dad got us a much bigger water heater! 

You brought back some good memories Little Bird.


----------



## LittleBird (Jan 12, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> That is so true....my Mom said the same to us. There were 6 boys in our family so the hot water was used up very quickly...especially once we discovered our own "slippery hands pleasure" in the shower. No wonder my Dad got us a much bigger water heater!
> 
> You brought back some good memories Little Bird.


Haha, good. 

This morning I called my fiancé out on his longer than usual shower.

My mother would be so proud.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

LittleBird said:


> Haha, good.
> 
> This morning I called my fiancé out on his longer than usual shower.
> 
> My mother would be so proud.


Was he red faced....or should I say "red handed"? 

In our house, my wife is now noticing that my 12 year old son is suddenly more interested in long showers...she is wondering if I need to talk to him. I have already had the sex talk with him, so I am happy to let him do his "stuff"...even though my wife is a little uptight and watches the clock when he is in there. I told her it is a healthy thing and to just ignore it. Good thing we have a big water heater! She still crosses her arms whenever he is in there....


----------



## LittleBird (Jan 12, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> Was he red faced....or should I say "red handed"?
> 
> In our house, my wife is now noticing that my 12 year old son is suddenly more interested in long showers...she is wondering if I need to talk to him. I have already had the sex talk with him, so I am happy to let him do his "stuff"...even though my wife is a little uptight and watches the clock when he is in there. I told her it is a healthy thing and to just ignore it. Good thing we have a big water heater! She still crosses her arms whenever he is in there....


I am only six years older than your son 

I remember the first time I noticed my hand lotion was missing. I found it beside my brother's bed.

Needless to say, I threw it out.


----------



## jennysmith (Jan 23, 2013)

Mr.PotentialFulfilled said:


> Sex without foreplay is so boring. It's not really that satisfying. Is it this way for others too?


generally foreplay is a MUST!

but an occasion quicky is ok


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

LittleBird said:


> I am only six years older than your son
> 
> I remember the first time I noticed my hand lotion was missing. I found it beside my brother's bed.
> 
> Needless to say, I threw it out.


When growing up and being forced to take short showers, I turned to my sister's bottle of baby oil that I found under the sink. I took this to my room and hid it next to my bed. It always did the trick, but was a little messy to clean up. She secretly knew I was using it, but didn't tease me about it until I was in my mid 30's. It was nice to know that my older sister understood my "needs" during puberty and didn't tell Mom or Dad!

I think you should buy a bottle and give it to your brother with a smile on your face. He would think you are very cool for understanding this.


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

so that's why my husband is in the shower for so long.... you know that never dawned on me for a second.

I Notice theDEtails, if you're not going to write that book, maybe post something here. I bet it would become a sticky. So funny you mention that you couldn't write a book because what would your family think.

I just finished reading "she comes first" and a recurrant thought was wondering how in the world that guy could face his friends and family. How could his wife? I'd be so embarrassed! I guess good for him. If I had .005% of the balls he had, I'd be speaking up more about what I'd like more of/different in my sex life.


----------



## LittleBird (Jan 12, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> When growing up and being forced to take short showers, I turned to my sister's bottle of baby oil that I found under the sink. I took this to my room and hid it next to my bed. It always did the trick, but was a little messy to clean up. She secretly knew I was using it, but didn't tease me about it until I was in my mid 30's. It was nice to know that my older sister understood my "needs" during puberty and didn't tell Mom or Dad!
> 
> I think you should buy a bottle and give it to your brother with a smile on your face. He would think you are very cool for understanding this.


My brother is 16. I think he's still at it. 

I'm off at law school, sadly I can no longer be an innocent bystander of his lotion stealing.

He will have to resort to shaving cream.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

IsGirl3 said:


> so that's why my husband is in the shower for so long.... you know that never dawned on me for a second.
> 
> I Notice theDEtails, if you're not going to write that book, maybe post something here. I bet it would become a sticky. So funny you mention that you couldn't write a book because what would your family think.
> 
> I just finished reading "she comes first" and a recurrant thought was wondering how in the world that guy could face his friends and family. How could his wife? I'd be so embarrassed! I guess good for him. If I had .005% of the balls he had, I'd be speaking up more about what I'd like more of/different in my sex life.


Showers are good for wet, slippery things in private. I would bet that is the reason for your husband's long showers...

My wife has told me many times to write a book about my foreplay ideas, but I can just see my parents and other family members looking at me with shock and disgust. I guess I could change my name.... 

Sex is one of my favorite subjects! I am still having very good success with my 3 panty gift idea from my original post. Wife wore her "wild" animal print panties on Saturday night! Quite impressive session. They are still working after 5 1/2 years.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

You ladies are making fun of men in showers but we know who those pulsating removable shower heads are for. *Oh yea. I went there*.


----------



## LittleBird (Jan 12, 2013)

Thundarr said:


> You ladies are making fun of men in showers but we know who those pulsating removable shower heads are for. *Oh yea. I went there*.


:scratchhead:

You can masturbate with those?

I had no idea.

I'm dead serious.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Maybe I am odd but I honestly could not care less if my son was having fun in the shower. Also I have never had an issue with a partner doing whatever they want to their own body. 

Anyway as to the OP, foreplay is a part time job in this house. there is lots of it. I love it, he is a master at it, we can go for ages. I don't need to from a lube POV, just the fleeting thought of sex and I am ready to go, if not then it does not take long to get there.
If either of us wake the other for 3am sex then it doesn't take much for the other to be in the mood. Not a huge amount foreplay at 3am unless it is a weekend night but enough to really enjoy it.

He loves quickies but I tend to be the one to initiate them so then I can be in the mental mood before initiating and physically ready to go immediately.


----------



## LittleBird (Jan 12, 2013)

Holland said:


> Maybe I am odd but I honestly could not care less if my son was having fun in the shower. Also I have never had an issue with a partner doing whatever they want to their own body.
> 
> Anyway as to the OP, foreplay is a part time job in this house. there is lots of it. I love it, he is a master at it, we can go for ages. I don't need to from a lube POV, just the fleeting thought of sex and I am ready to go, if not then it does not take long to get there.
> If either of us wake the other for 3am sex then it doesn't take much for the other to be in the mood. Not a huge amount foreplay at 3am unless it is a weekend night but enough to really enjoy it.
> ...


How can you make a quickie enjoyable?

They do nothing for me, it's over before it gets started.

So I was wondering?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

LB if we are not careful we will end up going around in a loop like the other thread. To keep it short (sorry to derail) I don't O with a quickie so from that POV it is what it is. He loves them and does O. We know where we stand on this so it is all good. The enjoyment I get is feeling him in and/ or on me, I just love that feeling so much. I also get to hear my favourite sound in the world, him having an O. 
For me the quickie is about the physical connection not reaching an orgasm.


----------

